# Rear Angle for Italian Audi R15 Spy Photo



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Rear Angle for Italian Audi R15 Spy Photos*

Here is another link for those looking to see the new R15. These spy shots show the car from a few more angles beyond the one shown on AutoSport. Check out the gill like air exits at the front. This is a really interesting new design.
http://www.racingworld.it/spor...i_r15


----------

